# Breeders in MA, ME, NH or RI



## 1stHav (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,

We are searching for a puppy (our first Havanese) for our family but finding a reputable breeder is quite daunting. I have read through many posts about breeders but many are not recent. MA, ME, NH and RI would be preferable so that we could easily visit the breeder but CT and NY could also be a possibility. Any good leads would be much appreciated. Please PM me if you prefer.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

1stHav said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are searching for a puppy (our first Havanese) for our family but finding a reputable breeder is quite daunting. I have read through many posts about breeders but many are not recent. MA, ME, NH and RI would be preferable so that we could easily visit the breeder but CT and NY could also be a possibility. Any good leads would be much appreciated. Please PM me if you prefer.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Quickstep Havanese in RI is a very reputable breeder&#8230; all the proper testing, do a great job raising their pups and show regularly (including two bred-bys).


----------



## 1stHav (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nanegge (Jan 27, 2014)

1stHav said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are searching for a puppy (our first Havanese) for our family but finding a reputable breeder is quite daunting. I have read through many posts about breeders but many are not recent. MA, ME, NH and RI would be preferable so that we could easily visit the breeder but CT and NY could also be a possibility. Any good leads would be much appreciated. Please PM me if you prefer.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Homegrown Havanese in Upton, MA owned by Penny McMorrow is a top notch breeder with great references, emphasis on health testing and pups are raised in a loving home. My dog Bailey was bought there. She is just one year and in great health, full of personality, and very bright and easy to train.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nanegge said:


> Homegrown Havanese in Upton, MA owned by Penny McMorrow is a top notch breeder with great references, emphasis on health testing and pups are raised in a loving home. My dog Bailey was bought there. She is just one year and in great health, full of personality, and very bright and easy to train.


Yes, I agree. Penny is a great breeder too.


----------

